# rent in halkadiki



## aliland (Jul 19, 2013)

i know this is a long shot - but I'm after an apartment in Halkadiki and thought perhaps someone here might know someone. I'd like to rent for around 1 year , preferably hanioti, but pefkohory would be OK. my husband has a secure job in haniotti. we are not to fussy about the property - if is not furnished, great as I have everything already, but I'm OK with putting my stuff in storage. its just the 2 o f us so one bedroom will do. location is an I issue though. we want a place to start in may, I don't want to be in the middle of tourist s , but come winter I don't want to be treckin up and down hill's for shopping.

my experience of agents makes me f eel they make the whole process harder.so if anyone would like some long term tenants in please put me touch.u


----------

